# Stolen Bikes



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey all,

Thought I'd post this up on the boards. This was put up on the Central Maine Nemba Facebook page:

"A post from CeMeNemba page, Brian, could you share that our home was broken into & 3 bikes swiped last night? A Turner SixPack, an Ellsworth Joker, and a Haro Werx Xeon. They broke in late at night while we were at home, using an ingenious method to cut the window glass, disabled the power (we thought it was an outage at first), and made-off quickly with 3 bikes"

Pretty sucky that it happened so close to home.  I am hoping this gets resolved quickly.


----------



## Nick (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow,  sounds fairly sophisticated for a bike thief 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds like the criminal most likely knew the victims.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, I guess someone really wanted those bikes!


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 15, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Sounds like the criminal most likely knew the victims.



I would agree. Two of those bikes are very high end boutigue brands, and I don't think it was by chance they ended up at that house.


----------

